# ISO uses for leftover mashed potatoes



## Glorie (Jan 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what I can do with leftover mashed potatoes besides potatoe pancakes?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 5, 2009)

They can be used to top a casserole, sprinkled with cheese and browned.  Add them as a binder in salmon croquettes and also, believe it or not, as an ingredient in a candy.  I've heard of the candy but don't have a recipe for it.  Dilute them down and turn them into a creamy potato soup.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 5, 2009)

I make mashed potatoes in ten pound batches then, if they achieve leftover status, I freeze them.  Add a little extra liquid and they are just fine.  If there's gravy in the fridge, they don't last.

As far as immediate uses, my first thought was Shepherd's Pie.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

If there is left over gravy, they just get eaten within a day or so. Otherwise made into a cream of potato soup or casserole topping as Katie said.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

What about as a binder for crab cakes along with egg.
Never tried it, and never have enough left overs to amount to anything.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 5, 2009)

I love leftovers mashed potato fried. It is one of my favorites. But if you do not want to fry them you can add them to soup, when soup is ready just add potatoes let it cook just until soup boils done.


----------



## Mama (Jan 5, 2009)

Stir some sour cream, chives, bacon, salt and pepper into your leftover mashed potatoes. Spread in a casserole dish and sprinkle with your favorite grated cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes or until heated through.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mama said:


> Stir some sour cream, chives, bacon, salt and pepper into your leftover mashed potatoes. Spread in a casserole dish and sprinkle with your favorite grated cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes or until heated through.



That is a good one too, love em that way!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 5, 2009)

never heard of 'em.....


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

suziquzie said:


> never heard of 'em.....



Better watch where yer swinging that long nose Pinocchio....


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 5, 2009)

Horizontally Slice up a potato or two into uniform 1/8"-1/4" planks...Cook them in the oven, then put several scoops of mashed potatoes atop of the planks...Bake until warm, then turn on your broiler.  Essentially making yummy twice baked potatoes...


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, everyone else has mentioned pretty much everything I can think of, with a couple of exceptions.

Potato Pierogies
Gnocchi - not really sure if that would work, it depends on what you add to your mashers.  I add to much butter and dairy to my mashers to use leftovers for gnocchi.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 5, 2009)

AllenOK said:


> Well, everyone else has mentioned pretty much everything I can think of, with a couple of exceptions.
> 
> Potato Pierogies
> Gnocchi - not really sure if that would work, it depends on what you add to your mashers.  I add to much butter and dairy to my mashers to use leftovers for gnocchi.



I was going to suggest gnocchi, too, Allen.  But, as you mentioned, the mashed potatoes might not be suitable depending on what's been added initially.  Gotta love gnocchi.  Yum!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 5, 2009)

Mom use to add some melted butter, sliced green onion,parsley chopped fine, make a patty, put either diced meat and cheese in the center   and top with another patty and fry...Dad loved them...
kadesma


----------



## vyapti (Jan 5, 2009)

Colcannon would be good too.  Stir in some sauteed leeks and cabbage, add some cheese, if you wish, and bake it until it's warm.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 5, 2009)

How does one serve gnocchi?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 5, 2009)

vyapti said:


> Colcannon would be good too.  Stir in some sauteed leeks and cabbage, add some cheese, if you wish, and bake it until it's warm.




Oh, I'd forgotten about that.  I love it.  Now I want some and don't have any of the ingredients.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 5, 2009)

Oooooh vyapti, that sounds good too!  I LOVE cabbage!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 5, 2009)

Glorie said:


> Oooooh vyapti, that sounds good too!  I LOVE cabbage!



We often have it in our house on St. Patrick's Day.  It's delicious.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 5, 2009)

So how exactly do you make it?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 5, 2009)

Off the top of my head...boil potatoes in salted water, drain and mash or put through a ricer. Very coarsely shred cabbage and steam until tender.  Add cabbage to cooked potatoes, add butter and milk, and salt and pepper to taste.  Kinda like cabbage-laced mashed potatoes.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

potato pancakes.. 

Add flour, and eggs with salt and pepper to taste and fry up some potato pancakes in a little olive oil.  You have to work it a little at a time till it feels right.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 5, 2009)

They all sound wonderful!  Is the cabbage recipe like the English "Bubble & Squeek" ?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 5, 2009)

Glorie said:


> They all sound wonderful!  Is the cabbage recipe like the English "Bubble & Squeek" ?



Yep.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 5, 2009)

Glorie said:


> How does one serve gnocchi?


We love it with brown butter and sage, top with some parmesan, we also serve some green salad and warm sourdough rolls..I know bread and potatoe we love it.You can also serve it with a Captains chicken or a veal stew all yummy
kadesma


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 6, 2009)

Heeheehee...I started out with leftover salmon. No such thing as leftover mashed potatoes around here...Salmon croquettes, deep-fried and served with cocktail sauce and curry-tartar sauce. I'm having them right now. Yum.....


----------



## flukx (Jan 7, 2009)

Potato Dumplings
Potato soup
A heavy potato bread - great for winter!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

Glorie said:


> How does one serve gnocchi?


 

With tomato / spaghetti sauce. Thats the only way I've had it.


----------



## ribs and steak (Feb 1, 2009)

my use of leftover potato's would be for potato doughnut's.


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2009)

ribs and steak said:


> my use of leftover potato's would be for potato doughnut's.



HOLY MOLY! Would you consider posting the recipe in Desserts please?


----------



## Constance (Feb 1, 2009)

My Grandma Snarr used leftover mashed potatoes in her homemade potato yeast rolls. I will look for her recipe...they were SO good!


----------



## Big Shot (Feb 2, 2009)

Potato Soup is definitely a good way to go as some have already said.  Me, though, I would mix in some garlic, cilantro, and chipotle's and bake it in some bell peppers.


----------

